# SMILE FOR THE CAMERA!



## jack lumber (Jun 23, 2007)

This smiley face caught my eye,







 Do you see the thrush, dove ,like bird in this one?


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 29, 2007)

kinda creepy lol


----------



## jack lumber (Jun 29, 2007)

What I found creepy, was that I didn't see the bird when I took the shot!


----------



## TimboAA (Jul 5, 2007)

Hehe nice shot. I love finding things like that in nature....and I still don't see the bird...I'm waiting for it to pop out at me!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2007)

This is where I see the bird, Tim:






Am I right, JackLumber?


----------



## Puscas (Jul 5, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> This is where I see the bird, Tim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you're right LaFoto! (although you didn't include the head). Nice find there!




pascal


----------



## jack lumber (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry for the tardy reply,, yes you guys found the birdie!


----------

